
Artificial Pancreas Is First to Raise $1M Under New Crowdfunding Rules - chewymouse
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/601999/artificial-pancreas-is-first-to-raise-1-million-under-new-crowdfunding-rules/
======
csours
Is the primary difference between a bionic pancreas and an insulin pump that
the bionic pancreas has glucagon?

~~~
Segfaulter
Yes. A standard insulin pump only has insulin which is designed to lower blood
sugar. These pumps would have both. Insulin to lower blood sugar and glucagon
to raise it incase it's trending too low.

------
untilHellbanned
Crowd investing seems like it has the potential to speed up slow invention
cycles in biotech.

